# Some shots with a ROKINON 28mm lens



## Nygdan (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is an archway, looking over a field.  The shot is taken inside a small building.  I had taken another one with less exposure and the details on the stone didn't come out satisfactory.






The lens is a very cheap lens, from 'Rokinon'.  Apparently the company is named that because there is a 'main brand' of lens that has a _lens line_ called 'Rokino' or somesuch, and they want to capitalize on its success.  Underhanded?  Definitely.  The lens seems to work nicely, it has their own multicoating on it so thats nice too.

Here is another photo of a different structure




You might be able to notice some vignetting.  I made the mistake of taking a hood for my 50mm lens and attaching it to this one. Most of the photos its been cropped out of. I also have  a polarizing filter on this lens for these pics, which should technically at least add to the vignetting issue.

For this one below I had to crop of course to eliminate the vignetting, and I defintely overexposed, the stonework is a little to bright and white.  I used a photoedit program to 'sharpen' some of those areas to give them some detail.  Is it obvious?





I'm rather partial to this photo below.  I like the crossing shadows and upgoing stone elements.  I think the large rectangular shadows from the corners of the structure are detracting tho.





Comments and suggestions would be appreciated.


----------

